# The 2018 Game Awards [December 6, 2018]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2018)

Thought I'd make a separate thread for this since the event has become it's own thing with big game reveals and announcements and stuff.

Nominees vid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2018)

Fuck the Oscars


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2018)

Will the Dorito Pope freezeframe again and be an awkward fucking mess?

O-OKAY, THAT'S ENOUGH.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2018)

hmmmm


----------



## Magic (Nov 27, 2018)

What about Fallout 76?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What about Fallout 76?


more like Fallout 56 (on opencritic)


----------



## kluang (Nov 27, 2018)

Love the comment section


----------



## Atlas (Nov 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What about Fallout 76?



All the awards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2018)

Geoff


----------



## Karma (Nov 28, 2018)

When is this airing and where can I watch it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2018)

night of the 6-th IIRC and - everywhere


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

Their latest RPG didn't seem to sell, so I hope it's different with this one.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> Either Prime, or a preview of what Pokemon Switch 2019 is gonna be.
> 
> It's gonna be interesting to see what they do in the future for the Switch. Mario and Zelda games are out, Smash bros is this year, Pokemon and Metroid are announced... so what's for 2020? Kid Icarus Switch?


Daemon x Machina
Bayonetta 3
Fire Emblem Three Houses

that's all that I remember that interest me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> Pokemon Switch 2019 is gonna be



Nah. They still need to move let's go copies in December. We'll probably get a first glimpse late January.



blakstealth said:


> Fire Emblem Three Houses



Oh yeah, maybe this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 29, 2018)

Three Houses better look significantly improved from what they showed earlier - when even your prerendered cutscene has framerate issues, you aint exactly leaving the best of first impressions. 

I mostly just expect Metroid Prime 4 and the first Smash DLC character and that's about it. FE and all the rest of their other stuff will be saved for the first 2019 Direct.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2018)

It's that Take Two project with both Fallout creators. From the images they've shown, it's gonna be be Futuristic Retro as well. Forgot about that. 

This gonna be good. And the timing is perfect after 76's dumpster fire.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2018)

I assume that's a musical performance and not a gameplay presentation?

Dorito Pope is trying to be a big boy of gaming conventions here. Some Bayonetta 3 love would go a long way to make this crap memorable.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 30, 2018)

I now want Sony to show Ghost of Tsushima again, and bring back the Flute Guy for an encore performance


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dorito Pope is trying to be a big boy of gaming conventions here. Some Bayonetta 3 love would go a long way to make this crap memorable.


The Game Awards have been very well-produced shows these past few years.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2018)

They've been well produced advertising reels with your sporadic gaming content. i think they're terrible save for the odd premiere announcements and memes here and there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2018)

Last year was decent. Much more tolerable than 2016 and anything before that(other than fuck da oscars guy). Geoff is busting his ass with this shit and kudos to the guy. More vidya events the better. It builds hype. Rando trailers and announcements have their own pros, but I feel announcing something in one of the major shows gives it a different taste. It leads to people tuning to the next show and creates a hype cycle that keeps the fans talking throughout the year. Even the memes and cringe add to the spectacle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They've been well produced advertising reels with your sporadic gaming content. i think they're terrible save for the odd premiere announcements and memes here and there.


Geoff's been transparent about having a lot of advertisements and sponsors to help make the show a reality. At least the ads relate to gaming and not...shaving.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


bitch give me Borderlands 3 already!!


----------



## Atlas (Nov 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's that Take Two project with both Fallout creators. From the images they've shown, it's gonna be be Futuristic Retro as well. Forgot about that.
> 
> This gonna be good. And the timing is perfect after 76's dumpster fire.





Guess Obsidian is getting ready to one-up Bethesda at space games before they even release Starfield. Savage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> bitch give me Borderlands 3 already!!



Loot shooters have been heavily played out since Borderlands 2, but I guess you can find solace in the fact that Borderlands does it the best. Hopefully they don't go too realistic with the visuals tho since the aesthetic of the series is probably its high point along with the characters. 

Just don't do a presequel again. 



blakstealth said:


> Geoff's been transparent about having a lot of advertisements and sponsors to help make the show a reality. At least the ads relate to gaming and not...shaving.



Or Cup Noodles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Loot shooters have been heavily played out since Borderlands 2, but I guess you can find solace in the fact that Borderlands does it the best. Hopefully they don't go too realistic with the visuals tho since the aesthetic of the series is probably its high point along with the characters.
> 
> Just don't do a presequel again.
> 
> ...


I dont play many loot shooters cause most of them don't seem that fun. BL. Was the only series Ive liked of any shooter really .


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Or Cup Noodles


Cup Noodles are totally gaming now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Cup Noodles are totally gaming now.



The funny part is it works. Could use some instant Soba right about now.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The funny part is it works. Could use some instant Soba right about now.


god bless FFXV


----------



## Atlas (Dec 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont play many loot shooters cause most of them don't seem that fun. BL. Was the only series Ive liked of any shooter really .



Yeah, BL2 just did it right. Let's see how they fuck up BL3 cause they want to regress everything like every damn dev seems to be doing these days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Yeah, BL2 just did it right. Let's see how they fuck up BL3 cause they want to regress everything like every damn dev seems to be doing these days.


Red Dead and God of War didnt


----------



## Atlas (Dec 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Red Dead and God of War didnt



Guess you didn't play Read Dead Online yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Guess you didn't play Read Dead Online yet.


I ignore anything with multiplayer 


Borderlands being the exception


----------



## Atlas (Dec 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I ignore anything with multiplayer
> 
> 
> Borderlands being the exception



Definitely doing yourself a favor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2018)

Ningendo should be banned. They will probably announce more gay ass Mario shit that don’t make any sense


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Simon (Dec 1, 2018)

Sounds like this might be the biggest show yet according to his twitter, he's got some big names in and out of the industry coming to this thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2018)

Staying up late for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2018)

If Octopath wins something, literally anything, then I might have some hope left for the fans of this entertainment medium.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2018)

really interesting insight here


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2018)

Christ, Geoff. Not even your imaginary wife wants to see your face that close.


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Christ, Geoff. Not even your imaginary wife wants to see your face that close.


what do you mean imaginary? His wife always DMs him on the regular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2018)

I hope we get some news about Fire Emblem Three Houses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah man. Gonna be my first console experience for waifu emblem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2018)

tomorrow fams


----------



## Breadman (Dec 5, 2018)

All I care about are the announcements, but I'm gonna be at work in the evening, so


----------



## Karma (Dec 5, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> All I care about are the announcements, but I'm gonna be at work in the evening, so


TGA is wut have us fuck Konami and fuck the Oscars, how could u not watch it live


----------



## Breadman (Dec 5, 2018)

Luck said:


> TGA is wut have us fuck Konami and fuck the Oscars, how could u not watch it live



I'm confused what you're saying here.


----------



## Karma (Dec 5, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> I'm confused what you're saying here.


In one year Geoff told everyone Kojima couldnt be there because Konami didnt let him, the backlash toward konami was hilarious 

The "Fuck the oscars" is just a dev going nuts on stage


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 5, 2018)

anyone here care for splinter cell? that might be announced tomorrow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2018)

Gimme Japanese goodness and I guess Doom eternal.


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

New mortal kombat announcement? no one knows anything about it beyond something about "animation cancelling", which may or may not mean they're actually serious about the quality of their animations considering that's the only big gripe about their games they have to curb


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh yeah and anymore of that samsho goodness would be nice too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Bring back the snu snu bods and we eating well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

A new rival schools would be nice too but that's never happening


----------



## justcamtro (Dec 6, 2018)

I need that line come back again this year.

"*Fuck The Oscars!*"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Got me Mythra set ready for t'night's expected Smash DLC reveal . . . . here's hoping


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

I hope Borderlands 3 and a new Rocksteady game are announced


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2018)

At this point I don't know what they could show that would make me excited.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I hope Borderlands 3 and a new Rocksteady game are announced

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Take your time gents


----------



## Breadman (Dec 6, 2018)

Look, I know that Pokemon Let's Go was JUST released, but some Pokemon 2019 would be nice. 

Oh, and a new Kid Icarus. PLEASE give us Kid Icarus Uprising 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

In 10


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

wait this is still the pre-show?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

worl' premeer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Lame.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Game looks pretty cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

rhythm action game?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> rhythm action game?


love the aesthetic and music

--

Josef F*** THE OSCARS Fares is baaack


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

fuck da oscars gai


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

This dude knows how to promote himself


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Goddamn Dead Cells


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Dead Cells won best action game 

Good shit


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Man, Josef should co host with Geoff next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Well Damn. This game awards show is serious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Well deserved.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

This bruva got out of RDR2 to make Dead Cells. Ma man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Well this didnt show much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Monster Hunter world better win


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Leggo Octopaff..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh Monster won. How nice.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

nice on MHW


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

MHW is an RPG?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

it's okay, Octopath gonna get best art direction


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> MHW is an RPG?



Yes? More accurately Action-RPG.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

overwatch babyyyyyy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

getting the espurts shit outta the way. naisu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Crickets for espurts coach award. 

seriously, why is esports coach a thing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> getting the espurts shit outta the way. naisu.


Too bad he said they'll be more in the main show.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

cool cool never played the first one!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Too bad he said they'll be more in the main show.



most of them have already been awarded.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Lel they changed their name. Still that award is awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> most of them have already been awarded.


Think he means the sports games.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

REGGIEEEEEEEEE BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII SHAWN BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIII PHIL SPENCER BOIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Nani?!!! This is the greatest anime crossover ever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

the collective minds of all console peasants just exploded.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Lorne Balfe?
Zimmer??
HARRY GREGSON WILLIAMS!??!?!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh, it just started? Neato. Gonna eat some Chinese while watchin, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Where is Gabe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Reggie rocking that Ridley shirt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> the minds of all collective console peasants just exploded.


I know mine has


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Where is Gabe?



Counting his Artifact money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Oh, it just started? Neato. Gonna eat some Chinese while watchin, lol.


Started a while ago


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Started a while ago



Geoff said they were just kicking it off though


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

poki poki mane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Geoff said they were just kicking it off though


Preshow still counts


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Here comes the RDR2 sweep


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

RDR2 should win it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Rdr2 was too stronk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Switch 
Marvel


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh shit a Marvel game for Nintendo


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Ultimate Alliance 3 EXCLUSIVE?! what the


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

An action beat em up?

EDIT: oh shitttt


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Is this ultimate alliance 3 or someshit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Well done Nintendo


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh it is.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Jonah definitely looks like a director now lmao.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Ultimate Alliance 3, surprised it took this long with how big Mahvel has become.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Pffft 2k no longer is all this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

I completely forgot about Ultimate Alliance as a thing. Anyone catch who is developing it?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I completely forgot about Ultimate Alliance as a thing. Anyone catch who was developing it?


I don't think the trailer said who.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Most of these games were bad or became bad


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 6, 2018)

I didn’t catch the last 2 Ultimate Alliance games before they were taken off the PSN. If they become available for Switch, I’ll try them out.


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Who is Greg thomas?
This is legit the first time I've ever heard of the dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Fuck you Jeff


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Who is Greg thomas?
> This is legit the first time I've ever heard of the dude.


he's one of the founders of 2K Sports


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Awkward time to give this award considering the criticism the 2kspurts games have been receiving for the last decade.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

MCLAREN WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Awkward time to give this award considering the criticism the 2kspurts games have been receiving for the last decade.


the last two 2k sports games have had a shit ton of micros and were rated badly.


These guys are cucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

My Twitter feed saying Ultimate Alliance 3 is being made by Team Ninja.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

rocket league is fun but not worth wasting time on an award show


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the last two 2k sports games have had a shit ton of micros and were rated badly.
> 
> 
> These guys are cucks


microtransactions are the future. what's the problem


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

DMC5 live performance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

dafuq is hans landa doing here?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> microtransactions are the future. what's the problem



the problem is that they're evil


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

creepy old man hitting on young girl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Waltz is a master race


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My Twitter feed saying Ultimate Alliance 3 is being made by Team Ninja.


Interesting since they got bought by Microsoft. maybe it was already in development for switch before it got acquired


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

either Judge or Clark please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Arthur's VA not winning would be a bad joke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

FUCK YES ROGER!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

RDR2 Award Count: 2/2


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

What was announced so far?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

so Rockstar Games had some faith in Roger


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> What was announced so far?


mclaren DLC in rocket league


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 6, 2018)

I’m glad RD2 is winning awards but I hope GoW gets some too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Far cry 5 : Fallout 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> What was announced so far?



Ultimate Alliance 3 by Team Ninja, exclusive for Switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Interesting since they got bought by Microsoft. maybe it was already in development for switch before it got acquired



That's Ninja Theory.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Farcry: Green Madmax


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Discount Fallout


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's Ninja Theory.


oh yeahhhh that's right. getting my ninjas mixed up


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh farcry for thots


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

so in other words Fall cry 5 takes place after 4  


well damn ........


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh shit Supergiant Games. Hopefully better than Pyre.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Transistor 2?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> Oh farcry for thots



I"m not a THOT !


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Hades looks cool


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ultimate Alliance 3 by Team Ninja, exclusive for Switch.


Cool. something else I can play with the gf


----------



## Breadman (Dec 6, 2018)

Hades is... kinda hype? 

But is it Switch?


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I"m not a THOT !


You're the biggest thot here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Damn, art and them designs are fucking ace.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Hades is available now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

>Early Access at* Epic Games Store*


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Epic Game Store isn't loading for me lol


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I"m not a THOT !


Telling yourself that doesn't make it true


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Hades looks cool



Looking like a mix of Transistor and Bastion. Good. Sticking with what they know. Pyre was boring as hell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> Telling yourself that doesn't make it true



I...........



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

>You can play as a monkey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Epic Game Store isn't loading for me lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

so you get to be a monkey? 


Sold


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Monkey Simulator 2019


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


early access is $20 btw


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so you get to be a monkey?
> 
> 
> Sold


I can't wait to play as a prehistoric crip


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> I can't wait to play as a prehistoric crip


 
but there is no such thing as the color red though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

These models are way better than the shit we got in Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite.


----------



## Breadman (Dec 6, 2018)

*Sees space thing*

*sees icy tundra landscape*

Me: LOST PLANET 4?!

*scavengers*

Oh, nvm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

I dunno what happened in that trailer.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

>scavengers
>giant space station
>orbital drops
>pop out with sniper rifles
>survival

Surviving must be hard when you can do all of that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

>survival multiplayer

you're 234934890258904859438590846590853690 centuries too late there buddy.


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> *Sees space thing*
> 
> *sees icy tundra landscape*
> 
> ...


Lost planet is dead my ^(use bro)


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> *Sees space thing*
> 
> *sees icy tundra landscape*
> 
> ...


I would fuckin love lost planet 4. but let capcom do it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Octopath best score please.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Best score . . . Xenoblade 2 not being nominated either this year or last is a fucking joke.


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but there is no such thing as the color red though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

I'd give score to Spiderman


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

It'll be funny as fuck if Red dead 2 wins again


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

booo


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

>Just as I posted red dead 2 wins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

RDR2 NTRing everything in sight. 

Octopath


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Never mind Red Dead about to mass murder all of the awards


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Might as well rename this year the red dead 2 awards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

I guess if you cut yourself


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

This is gonna be a Game of Thrones/Mad Max sweep


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Another win?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

RDR2 won best audio design.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

the smh rewards


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

fuck mobile games.


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Return of the Obra din finally cucked Red dead out of a win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

dafuq is return of the obrawhatchamacall it. 

Octopath got robbed.


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> RDR2 NTRing everything in sight.
> 
> Octopath





Dean Ambrose said:


> Never mind Red Dead about to mass murder all of the awards





Courier Six said:


> Might as well rename this year the red dead 2 awards.




> highly acclaimed game
> rockstar

ya'll knew this was happening


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> > highly acclimated game
> > rockstar
> 
> ya'll knew this was happening


I thought God of War had a chance at an upset


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Return of the Obra din finally cucked Red dead out of a win.



>Best art direction
>Not the 3D game posed as a retro 2D game that looks fucking amaze balls

The salt.


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I thought God of War had a chance at an upset


Dad of war never had a chance


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

I bet lotta people smoke and vape in that audience lol


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

RDR2 getting the acclimations lined up for the definitive edition that'll come out in 5 years


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Dad of war never had a chance


It always has a chance.............



*Spoiler*: __ 



BOI!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

RDR2 Award Count: 4/5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

When is Obsidian gonna reveal their game?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

fuck Anthem and fuck EA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

>we showed gameplay

WHEN?


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Dedicated servers for DBD. the millions in purchased cosmetics finally paid off


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Literally a Destiny ripoff


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

uh............did Anthem just show a story?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Anthem should be taught in game dev schools on how not to make a game look and feel overly static.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

so the chorus was brought in to sell the hype for Anthem


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

CTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

CTR
T
R


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Crash racing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

but will we get a new Crash game?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Well, there went the youtube stream? Thanks weird robotic chorus guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

eww content creator


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

An award for lets players?
Seriously?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

where is youtube content creator kilianexperiance


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

goddammit they had him say it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Where is the GamingBritShow?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Where is Todd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Crowbcat shoulda won it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

The outer worlds huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Where is Todd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

god this game feels so Fallouty 


I'LL BUY IT!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Where is Todd.


hiding from the law.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

I remember this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

>Peeps that bought Fallout 76


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Dragon Age looks weird.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Peeps that bought Fallout 76



They got scammed so badly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

oh its dauntless, played that for like 30 minutes


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

New Obsidian feels like Borderlands with a mix of new vegas tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Please........reveal Borderlands 3. You're killing me here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Kratos' VA must be literally bored to death by the amount of ass he gets.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

No Doom guy in Smash?

No buy


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Please........reveal Borderlands 3. You're killing me here


They already did though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Someone look for Todd Howard's penor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Someone look for Todd Howard's penor.



I can't wait :WOW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

No GO1.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Furries


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Sonicfox?
What?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

wut . . . .


----------



## Atlas (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Someone look for Todd Howard's penor.



Holy fucking shit yes. RIP Bethesda


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

>I'm a furry 
>shout out to the furries

As an owner of 5 pets, fuck off please.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

birb


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

PUBGADERERERE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

DEVIL TRIGHUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRR


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

not bad music


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

I've only seen Clint and Casey from Corridor Digital videos on youtube, so it's very weird seeing them perform this live.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Dante in Smash when?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Capcom finally getting their heads out of their asses when it comes to marketing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

oh look a better Sea of Thieves


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Atlas looks fun, but need to see actual gameplay.


----------



## Indra (Dec 6, 2018)

This shit is so wack it's embarrassing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

they should play the Last Ride song 

I'm sure the crowd will be fine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Epic Games Store going in.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Tencent pushing epic store hard.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

crackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Tencent pushing epic store hard.



They're going after the Steam store by upping dev shares.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Naisu. Should probably check the Messenger soon.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

FighterZ was obviously gonna win lel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Dragon Age


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Nani?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

a muppet is in this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

This jabroni won best content creator?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Could have shown more then that for Dragon Age :spookyoni


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

oh shit Celeste won


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Kinda embarrassing if Celeste didn't witn indie award.


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

What did they show for Dragon Age?
I missed it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

I didn't play Celeste but Dead Cells is pretty good too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

man these guys are so socially awkward 

just like me :


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> What did they show for Dragon Age?
> I missed it.



Solas spoke about someone finding him and asking questions, just a mural painting. Literally nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Might be fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Zelda


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Zelda



Its what happens when you find the bow in the overworld.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Rralm of the madgod sequel?


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

>Early access


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

are  they gonna honor the people who died in an e-sports competition shooting?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh god dammit I didn't want to feel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Thinking about that RDR2 ending now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thinking about that RDR2 ending now





It's ok, Arthur died a true man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

dammit Rockstar, I wasn't ready for you to troll me with the feels


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

I also want to fight human enemies in a Stranger Things game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

MKXI


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

ed boon

Welp


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

New MK!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

rap just doesn't work for MK. Stahp .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Heard Boon was on and got excited. Then he said he was announcing irrelevant nominees . . . . turn away, come back a bit later to see end of MK 11 trailer and then get the irrelevant nominees. Whose brilliant idea was that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

I want Mario Tennis to win just so those other micro trans dickfaces don't win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

never mind Horizon 4 won


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

psychonauts 2

finally


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

PSYCHONAUT!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

That MK teaser was really very meh. Looked like the exact teaser from MKX, just with different characters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Phil , Sea of Thieves was a joke bro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

DMCV demo? nani?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee shittttttttttttttttttttttttttt

that was quick tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Is it just me or is the audio sounding all messy?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Playstation classic commercial better then the actual product.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

God of War won something finally.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Dad of War thrown a pity win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

God of War with the upset


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That MK teaser was really very meh. Looked like the exact teaser from MKX, just with different characters.


Kinda sorta. seems like they're pushing that there's going to be more timey wimey shenanigans with the old/new scorpion and hourglass thot


>pre order for shao Kahn

only if his mid-round banter amounts to "git gud"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know what "best direction" is supposed to mean for a video game, but I'm sure RDR2 was better at it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> >pre order for shao Kahn



Pending outcry. Oh wait, NRS gets a pass for those.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't know what "best direction" is supposed to mean for a video game, but I'm sure RDR2 was better at it.



why are you trying to bury a great accomplishment?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

>minecraft mode coming to fortnite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Atlas (Dec 6, 2018)

So much Fortnite/Pubg shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

Atlas said:


> So much Fortnite/Pubg shit



hot new trend.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

can;t wait for the avengers trailer tomorrow


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

A lot of smash trailers, Dante and Kratos confirmed for Smash.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 6, 2018)

No Warframe for ongoing game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

>best anything
>destiny 2

literally how?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

No Mans Sky has to win this, just for everything to go full circle.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Welp


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Don't even know how NMS got lumped in with what are essentially titans


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

Fortnite.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >best anything
> >destiny 2
> 
> literally how?





Xiammes said:


> No Mans Sky has to win this, just for everything to go full circle.



How out of touch must TGAs be for them to nominate two of the most controversial/disappointing games of the year for an award?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> Don't even know how NMS got lumped in with what are essentially titans



Going from a 3/10 to a 6/10 is huge progress.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

WHAT THE FCK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK WHAT THE FCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

wut .....


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

good kinda wut


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

*slutty screech*


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Atlas (Dec 6, 2018)

FUCKING WHAT


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

That was the best surprise so far


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

what the hell


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

JIZZED MY PANTs 


PERSONA


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

P5 in smash?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHDD390RUI238V5902D;WDW3Q0IR2349085903478TV904NT690N349016V8N390Q NQ386908TV90W4Q NT90= 4W8T904QW8590V86934869B934-16341B623416

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

HOLYYYYYYYYYYY FUCCKCDKFKDEFKE[RTKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

PERSONA!!W !@E!@#$!2


42314214124


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

I DON'T EVENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

Virgenberg btfo


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Persona 5 on Switch hopefully too
I'd play through it again on there


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

MY CALVIN KLEINS ARE SLIMED


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

GIMME THAT MAIN THEME


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

WOOOOOOOOOO~


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

Joker stole Banjo's spot


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Mythra dream BTFO btw 
Can't be too sad about this tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

da fuq da fuq daf uq? I wanted Jack frost but this might be better.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2018)

Wasted slot, but if it means Persona comes over I won’t be too pisses.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

damn I know so little about these Nintendo stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't even.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> da fuq da fuq daf uq? I wanted Jack frost but this might be better.


jack frost


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Life Will Change in Smash


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Wait what's this about persona? just loaded up the stream at home


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> Wait what's this about persona? just loaded up the stream at home



Joker in smash.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Joker in smash.



Thief done went and stole Mythra's spot!


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

God Jeff is weird,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Thief done went and stole Mythra's spot!



So you know that we're out there
Stealing Smash spots in the making


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

You'll never see it coming . . .


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

Monn Hon theme


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

that smooth transition from GOW to Monster Hunter


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2018)

Wow, that's a pretty big upset. But I'm still digesting that Joker reveal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Damn I always appreciate a good orchestra


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2018)

rdr2 btfo


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

>God of War
Not Red dead?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

LEL DAT UPSET !


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

Dad of War


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 6, 2018)

Let’s not forget your autistic reasoning for hating this game Kurisu.

“NO SWIMMIN NO BUY”


----------



## Breadman (Dec 6, 2018)

Literally never played a Persona game, so this gets a "meh" from me.


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Daaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


so much for that pity win


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 6, 2018)

How did GOW lose every award but one and yet still win GOTY


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Did I miss the obligatory Death Stranding trailer?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Let’s not forget your autistic reasoning for hating this game Kurisu.



For gimping the combat gameplay in video game franchise focusing on combat? Yeah, ridiculous. Rockstar literally slaved their workers to create a literal moving/living universe that you can get lost in but but all mah bois I guess.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 6, 2018)

Still no fucking Borderlands 3...


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> Literally never played a Persona game, so this gets a "meh" from me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Did I miss the obligatory Death Stranding trailer?


there was none


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> Literally never played a Persona game, so this gets a "meh" from me.


The anime was also horrible and I thought P4’s was alright


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> “NO SWIMMIN NO BUY”



What?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

BreadBoy said:


> Literally never played a Persona game, so this gets a "meh" from me.



That can always change.


----------



## Breadman (Dec 6, 2018)

Hey, i aint judging, just as nobody gets to judge me for my waifu tastes.

It's just very... I don't have any hype?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> there was none


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2018)

Wait it’s over? No decent Nintendo reveal?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Wait it’s over? No decent Nintendo reveal?



Why would they announce anything not related to their big game release tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2018)

blakstealth said:


>


it's ok, Randy Pitchfork was a dick and trolled me into thinking I'd see Borderlands 3 


at least yours is  going to come


----------



## kluang (Dec 7, 2018)

BOI
BOI
BOI
BOI
BOI
BOI
BOI
BOI
BOI


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 7, 2018)

With Sony skipping e3, it might be a long time before we see Death Stranding again


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 7, 2018)

GOW winning GOTY.


----------



## kluang (Dec 7, 2018)

If only winning the awards involving a goddamn train


----------



## Xebec (Dec 7, 2018)

>when the furry won


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2018)

WE NEVER SAW IT COMING


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2018)

when is the next Direct exactly ?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And yet Nintendo had the best announcements.


How the fuck do they do that?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> when is the next Direct exactly ?


mmmm....e3? lol

maybe february or march


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2018)

ShadowReij said:


> How the fuck do they do that?



Ultimate Alliance 3 and Joker for Smash.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Breadman (Dec 7, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> when is the next Direct exactly ?



Probs in Feb or March, which is normally when they announce a new Pokemon game.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Dec 7, 2018)

Okay so which big games were announced? Anything from borderlands?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And yet Nintendo had the best announcements.


Which announcements were those tbh?

Everything I saw this year kind of gets shat on by Bayonetta 3 last year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Which announcements were those tbh?
> 
> Everything I saw this year kind of gets shat on by Bayonetta 3 last year.



How's that relevant? Nintendo had the best announcements of the show.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How's that relevant? Nintendo had the best announcements of the show.


Seriously though, like what? We just got a couple of so-so 3rd party announcements tbh. Most of them are multi-plat too.

Were the other consoles just worse?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Were the other consoles just worse?



You could say that. Joker is a pretty tight announcement as well.


----------



## Simon (Dec 7, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Which announcements were those tbh?
> 
> Everything I saw this year kind of gets shat on by Bayonetta 3 last year.


I don't mean this in a shitty way, but at the end of the day that's your personal opinion. in the broader spectrum of announcements a lot bigger stuff was announced last year. Now if we are talking strictly Nintendo's announcement, then yes that was the biggest announcement they had.

As best announcements go, Mortal Kombat? They really didn't have much in my opinion.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >best anything
> >destiny 2
> 
> literally how?


apparently the forsaken expansion fixed a bunch of the problems from their garbage launch release


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Which announcements were those tbh?
> 
> Everything I saw this year kind of gets shat on by Bayonetta 3 last year.


I'm hyped for Obsidians new game.

Sucks Fallout is still in the hands of Bathsaltseda 

also semi hyped for Psychonauts 2 and DA4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2018)

The Outer Worlds looks ALOT better than I expected. Considering how all over the place they are in game quality, this feels like a proper retrofuture RPG that doesn't look or sounds like garbage. Just makes the Microsoft purchase sting more.

And Joker for Smash? Oooookay, why not. Guess instead of playing it safe, they're gonna go with out of the box characters since those are usually what sells better.


----------



## kluang (Dec 8, 2018)

Dragon age is dead to me. Origins is the best, second is tolerable, inquisition sucks donkey balls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2018)

Might've missed a decent show.


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2018)

he could have just ended his speech with his thanks and gratefulness without telling the crowd his race,sexuality and shots fired to the republican 

he literally wants to be a hater magnet


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 9, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> he could have just ended his speech with his thanks and gratefulness without telling the crowd his race,sexuality and shots fired to the republican
> 
> he literally wants to be a hater magnet


He clearly wants to be a icon or something in the gaming community but it'll never happen. He tries TOOOO hard to stand out and straight up gives himself status


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2018)

kluang said:


> Dragon age is dead to me. Origins is the best, second is tolerable, inquisition sucks donkey balls.



Apparently politics is forced into the new dragon age. I'd probably wait until the release is out and real gameplay footage is shown before I do any decisions on whether to buy at all. I dun trust EA at all


----------



## kluang (Dec 10, 2018)

Muk said:


> Apparently politics is forced into the new dragon age. I'd probably wait until the release is out and real gameplay footage is shown before I do any decisions on whether to buy at all. I dun trust EA at all


If politics meaning they have GOT, Suikoden or Fire Emblem storyline then It is okay. 

If not, NO.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2018)

Here's some behind the scenes talk from Kyle Bosman who worked on past Game Awards shows. It goes for the first 12-13 minutes of the video



*Spoiler*: __ 



apparently, the codename for Crash Team Racing was "Orange Box" lmao


----------

